# Carmelite Convent, West Sussex



## Chopper (Nov 6, 2013)

This is my first report on here, so please be nice 
I like to pretend I was going for a particular effect with the orange-ness of the photo's...In truth, It's a crap camera that was on 'cloudy day' settings :/ I learned from my mistake, after about 3 explores!

The Carmel dates back to 1678. In penal times, girls who wished to follow a religious vocation were obliged to leave their native England and live in exile on the Continent. However, when French troops overran the Low Countries in 1794, the nuns, together with many other similar communities, were forced to flee and seek refuge in England.
As such, the Convent was built in 1870.

It was used for the last time in 1994. Because of dwindling numbers of Nuns and Mass attendees, and rising costs of maintenance, the decision was made to sell up and merge with Sclerder Abbey, near Looe in Cornwall.

In 2009, the Chapel caught on fire and was destroyed. Arson was never proven, but never ruled out.
Thankfully, only the chapel was damaged by fire; the rest of the convent remains seemingly untouched and well sealed. Hopefully, this will keep out any future scumbags!





















































Thanks for looking guys!


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 6, 2013)

some nice shots there, also something I have never seen


----------



## Chopper (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 6, 2013)

Passing in a couple of weeks, could well be worth a look, Thanks for posting and great photos


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweet! Great first report!  
WTF are those appliances doing there?! 
Great work, keep it up


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 7, 2013)

Bet it was beautiful back in the day!
Great first report,
Thanks!


----------



## smiler (Nov 7, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Sweet! Great first report!
> WTF are those appliances doing there?!
> Great work, keep it up





Maybe it wasn’t arson, maybe it was a chip pan fire.

Nice pics I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Urban X (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Chopper.This looks like a great site to start with.I'm in the area,so i think this will be the next one i check out.
Nice pic by the way


----------



## cunningplan (Feb 3, 2014)

Urban X said:


> Hey Chopper.This looks like a great site to start with.I'm in the area,so i think this will be the next one i check out.
> Nice pic by the way



Good luck and hope your a good climber  and looking forward to the photos


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Good luck and hope your a good climber  and looking forward to the photos



There's a reason we call him monkeyboy.


----------



## Squeakist (Feb 3, 2014)

Superb pics, and I like the orange hue


----------

